

Ask HN: Feature requests for HackerNode? - nodemaker

Hello,<p>In case you didn't notice, I recently made an app for reading hacker news on iPhones,iPod Touches and iPads called <i>HackerNode</i>.There are quite a lot of people using it now.<p>If you are a current user of my app and would like to request any features, please do so here. This thread will be used to request features from within the app too.<p>If you haven't checked it out yet, its available at http://hackerno.de<p>Thanks
======
nodemaker
Clickable link to app

<http://hackerno.de>

